# rp-pppoe doesn't reconnect after isp logout/renewal

## dR0PS

for about 2-3 weeks ~x86 my rp-pppoe daemon seems to die when my isp drops the line all 24 hours.

so it doesn't try to reconnect after the drop.

when i try to restart the device configured with the "adsl" option it works flawless.

in the pppoe.conf there is set

DEMAND=no

...so afaik it should redial  :Wink: 

i also get an stupid error when i try to restart the device manually

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dR0PSgentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
> 
>  * Stopping eth1
> ...

 

i think the error looks normal, because the pid is another or simple not there anymore....

but why does it die instead of reconnecting ? Logs? Maybe i find one...sooner or later... let me look... atm i'm not at the mashine.

as you may know it is hard to reproduce the error to circumvent it.

but maybe some of you guys had the same problem and alrerady found a solutiuon.

any help appreciated.

thanx

dR0PS

----------

## tuxmin

Which version of ppp do you use? If it is 2.4.3 then this is a well known bug, go back to 2.4.2 or try 2.4.4.

Hth, Alex!!!

----------

## dR0PS

the problem was pppoe inkernel and rp-pppoe as emerged package did run in conjunction  :Wink: 

[i don't know who has activated that kernel-option... whatsoever!  :Wink: ]

so i unmerged rp-pppoe to have inkernel only and configured to the new net-layout.

as announced emerging ~ppp the new layout is to not have net.ppp0 anymore which i still have and use.

I haven't found out how it should be started right now but net.ppp0 still works  :Smile: 

any hints ?

----------

## Gentree

```
 net-dialup/ppp :

        [   ] 2.4.2-r10 (0)

        [   ] 2.4.2-r15 (0)

        [  I] 2.4.3-r10 (0)

```

  :Question: 

----------

